# Cheapest place to get eco-complete in Toronto?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the cheapest place to get eco-complete (substrate) in Toronto. I would rather not have it shipped since it's 20lbs per bag. 

Thanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

probably lucky's. give em a call. pay cash upfront


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just called lucky's. They sell it there for $49.99. No current stock either.  Waaayyyy more expense than BA's. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

BA vaughan had it for $21.99 for 20 lbs last time I went I believe


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Eco complete??? No offense, but I think you might have confused it with something else. Cuz their website sells it for $34.99 and none of the brick-n-mortar BA's ever sell anything cheaper than their website in my experience. I'll call them up tomorrow to check it out though.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I just bought a 20lb bag from BA in Whitby for 34.99. They only had one bag though...

Does my 10gal perfectly.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Im trying to find a better price than 34.99... in the states they sell the stuff for 21.99. Not sayin it has to be that low but better than 34.99.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Not much option to get it cheaper.

1. Steal it (tsk tsk baaaaad!!! )
2. Hump the stuff back from south of the 49th
3. See if anyone has buyers remorse and selling thier bag of eco.
4. If someone switches up thier scaping often or can't make up thier mind you might be able to get 2month used eco complete for cheap.

I'd look at the used stuff and check with the shrimp people as I heard eco-complete and CRS (higher grades) don't mix well due t some chemistry offset in the substrate. There was some talk on that in GTAA a while ago. Anyways YMMV with that.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Another option to get it cheaper...
Drive to the MOPS warehouse in Hamilton and pick it up...
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/complete-planted-aquarium-substrate-p-1098.html
And spend the money you saved to buy other stuff while you're there 



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Not much option to get it cheaper.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Would love to carmen, 'cept with the price of gas these days, driving to mops would negate any amount of money saved by buying from them. And probably add to the cost too lol. 

I might just have to bite the bullet and get it from BA's when/ if I need to.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, but you have to count the fun value of the trip... 



Cypher said:


> Would love to carmen, 'cept with the price of gas these days, driving to mops would negate any amount of money saved by buying from them. And probably add to the cost too lol.
> 
> I might just have to bite the bullet and get it from BA's when/ if I need to.


----------

